# The 738 trigger



## mutant (Jan 19, 2010)

My 380's trigger fell off. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Taurus does it again!

Search this forum for more fun comments, about the Taurus brand and its quality-control reputation.


----------



## mutant (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine fell off and I replaced it my self with a rtf trigger. Metal and wider.


----------

